
Google’s Cell Service - jobu
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/googles-cell-service-snare-major-carriers/
======
jobu
This article does a better job of explaining Project Fi than than google's own
page
([https://fi.google.com/about/network/](https://fi.google.com/about/network/)).

